# Help Identify Saw: is it a MS440 or MS460



## Boog (Nov 15, 2012)

Is there a simple way to identify the difference between these saws, Serial number, etc.?

I recently acquired a used Stihl saw off CL (post "traded old ammo for MS440") that was claimed to be an MS440.  The guy was "selling it for a neighbor" story, didn't know much about it.  It was missing the ID Plate from the top of the engine cover so I assumed that is what it was.  The saw runs great, no problems there.  I thought about "sprucing it up a little" and getting new/used air filter/engine covers for it and started checking ebay for parts.  I was confused in that the specific part numbers being referenced there for several 440 covers didn't match mine, but I did find the matching cover listed under the 460 saws.  I realize that the covers changed over the years slightly, and some parts may be the same between the two saws.  But I tried to find a "single definitive serial #" on the saw so I could make sure what I have ...... I could not ....... just various parts numbers on individual parts.  My air filter cover is part 1128-141-0501C/0503B/0504A.  That started making me wonder if this is a 440 or 460.

It looks just like my newer MS440 except the newer one has the two piece air filter cover assembly instead of the one piece cover on the older one.  I suppose that if I took it appart a ways to see the cylinder # I might be able to tell with that, but is there some other easier to get to number, or identifying feature that can help?  Am I missing something here?

Inquiring mind wants to know, I was thinking about possibly "pimping out" this saw since I have the newer one that I'll leave as is.  Porting, muffler mod, etc.


----------



## Boog (Nov 15, 2012)

The deal on this CL "MS440" saw just got even better. Since I posted the above, I went back out and kept working cleaning up this saw. Low and behold, I found the Serial# under a layer of baked on crud. (I either need better lighting out in the garage, or trade in these cheaters on a good set of glasses  ). I called over to my local Stihl guy to see if he could identify it for me. He said he could call Stihl and run the Serial #, but that I needed to be prepared for the possibility that it might be a stolen saw. If it was, he would be bound to report it as such opening that can of worms. Since I still had the contact number for the person on CL, I told him to go ahead and run it. He put me on hold for a few minutes and came back with the fact that it was an unregistered, not reported stolen, 2008, MS460. Sweet! The saw plus the 25" bar/chain, not bad for $180 (original cost) worth of old ammo.


----------



## Dyno625 (Nov 16, 2012)

wow, thats nice! Gotta love a good deal.


----------



## Danno77 (Nov 16, 2012)

dangggg. You are one lucky guy!


----------



## DexterDay (Nov 18, 2012)

Holy Chit!! I'm pretty sure I seen that 440.. I search a pretty large area for good deals. Drove as far as Pittsburgh for a CL deal. 

You definitely came out ahead on this one.


----------



## Boog (Nov 19, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Holy Chit!! I'm pretty sure I seen that 440.. I search a pretty large area for good deals. Drove as far as Pittsburgh for a CL deal.
> 
> You definitely came out ahead on this one.


 
You can find my running "trade" ad under the barter section of Akron and Youngstown.  I had an "ammo" trade all worked out with a guy who called from Wheeling WV but he wanted me to drive all the way down there!  He wouldn't even meet half way at Mountaineer to do the deal.  I'm not willing to go that far!  I've been scanning the Pittsburg CL too, just a few minutes over an hour from me.


----------



## DexterDay (Nov 19, 2012)

Boog Powell said:


> You can find my running "trade" ad under the barter section of Akron and Youngstown.  I had an "ammo" trade all worked out with a guy who called from Wheeling WV but he wanted me to drive all the way down there!  He wouldn't even meet half way at Mountaineer to do the deal.  I'm not willing to go that far!  I've been scanning the Pittsburg CL too, just a few minutes over an hour from me.



So, your the one who wants to sell/trade it? I thought you bought it? 

I dont have hoards of ammo, but...??


----------



## Boog (Nov 19, 2012)

No, you have it backwards ....... i have the ammo hoard, looking to trade ammo for CAD saws!


----------

